# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  آیا برای ورود به رشته پزشکی شرط معدل وجود دارد ؟!

## Orwell

سلام دوستان
امروز یه چیزی دیدم خیلی حالمو گرفت
معدل کتبی دیپلم من 15.65 هست
امروز تو صفحه 5 دفترچه کنکور 93 این مورد رو دیدم :

دوستان این یعنی اینکه حتی اگر رتبم به پزشکی بخوره نمیتونم رشته پزشکی ثبت نام کنم ؟!
توروخدا یکی راهنمایی کنه خیلی حالم گرفته شد وقتی اینو دیدم :Y (636):

----------


## House M.D

مگه شما تبعیت ایران نداری ؟

----------


## Amiir

برادر من این مال اتباع خارجی است.تیتر صفحه قبلشو یه نگاه بندازی بد نیس.

----------


## niloojoon

ای خداچیکارت نکنه داشتم سکتهه رو میزدم :Y (636):

----------

